# What fly rod for indicator fishing for steelhead



## griffib (Oct 3, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a good fly rod for indicator fishing for steelhead. 

Thanks


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

10' 7 wt reg handle
or
10'6 to 11' Switch 6/7 or 7wt

Sage z axis
Scott s4 or a3
Beulah Switch
TFO Deer Creek


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

A fast action, 9' to 9.5', six or seven weight is a good all around steelhead rod. Like doggy says, the 10 to 11 footers are nice to, depending on the type of river you are fishing. 

There's a lot of good factory rods out there. Personally, I like US made rods and I only own Sage, Loomis, and St. croix. If someone asked me 10 years ago or more I would have recommended Loomis all the way- now they wouldn't be one of my first choices. All the Loomis blanks I have now are older, quality rods and I'll use em til they break.

Scott, winston, Lami, Orvis- all quality rods- I just haven't tried them out- I just stick with what works for me.


----------

